# Yet another doe for you to critique



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

So aside from the rump, tell me what you think of the saanen junior doe here.

http://dgswa.webs.com/photos/2009-Perth ... 202009.jpg

She's now a first freshener and for sale. I'm heading out to look at her on thursday arvo after work. Her, and a nubian doe from the same breeder as ^^that nubian doeling.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

why tehy took the picture with her on a downward slope of ground is beyond me -- but she looks fairly nice otherwise. 

the nubian is way to swayed-back for my liking.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the looks of the Saanen better than the Nubi...as Stacey said, her back is too dipped and the older she gets with carrying each pregnancy, that swayback will cause problems with her.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

saanenis far better than the nubian keren.. and aside from the rump not too shabby


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Saanen


 :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Could just be the way the Nubian got set up. Obviously, somebody likes her, I think that red, white and blue ribbon says that.... Junior Champion???? I think they both look nice.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They both look pretty nice. If you can...take more pics when you go look at the sanaan doe.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks guys =) just to clarify, that isn't the particular nube i'm going to look at. Some more info ... The saanen is now a first lactation doe about five weeks in, giving five litres per day (sorry I can't do the conversion like I usually do - i'm on my phone, can someone else google it please? ) her owner thinks she would have gone close to best in show this year except didn't enter her because her teats are too large. The nube i'm going to see is a girl who apparently throws mottled, lovely babies but only has half an udder, not sure on age, giving 1.5L. I'll definitely take some photos tomorrow


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

5 litres is about 1.3 gallons.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well I bought her =D she isn't perfect but I think she is a good start. Her biggest faults are the short steep rump and her teats are too big. But the important thing is I saw her movies, half sister by a different buck, and her kids. Her other has a perfect udder - the breeder freely admitted PhD had joined her to an inferior buck and Thats why the daughter has big teats. She is kicking herself. Anyway the triplets from the doe I am getting are just lovely, they have a much better rump than her and the buck they are by, his mums teats are good. So they should be lovely kids - and I can bring her back to join to that same buck next year. I also bought a nubian - white and mottled, she is a lovely bodied doe. Her biggest faults are that her ears aren't long enough and her head not particularly strong, and only one side of her udder developed. But, its a lovely well attached udder. I saw her goatling daughter and her four week old ... Hang on i'll finish this post in a minute


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry where it says saw her movies it should be saw her mother lol and admitted PhD should be admitted she ... Lol silly prediction messaging


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

... Twin doe kids. Absolutely stunning doe kids. Again I can put her to the same buck next year. Lets hope the kids udders are ok. I got her cheaper of course. There are also a couple of spot on perfect does out there I have reserved kids out of. Absolutely wonderful breeder. I'm so happy and excited and i can't wait to get them home tomorrow =)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats Keren :leap:


----------

